# XP Update--What's up with this?



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

For the last several weeks, Windows XP has been bugging me to install the latest update. This evening I finally submitted, albeit with some reluctance after reading some comments on another discussion board about how operating systems have been curiously crashing after XP updates are installed. Anyway, I began the install process, and up came a so-called license agreement the whole purpose of which was to obtain my blanket consent to gather information from my computer and use it to determine whether I was violating any intellectual property rights--not only those of MS, but of other unknown parties. Now, I've got nothing to hide, but--call me old fashioned--I've got this kooky idea about privacy. . . 

I ended up saying "no" and terminated the process. However, I've heard that Windows XP updates are "critical" to maintaining the security of a computer system. Is that true? And can I expect that all further updates necessary to insure the proper functioning of my system will come in this same "take it or leave it" manner? What's an old fashioned privacy freak to do?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The system has been gathering info on you for a long time. You signed away your life when you installed XP. you either update and accept the new terms or you install linux.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

True


----------



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

Okay, so let's say I enter into a sales contract for a car--part of the deal being that the dealer will provide me free warranty service for three years. The transmission fails, and I take the car in to get it fixed. The dealer tells me that in order to get the warranty service (which was part of the original deal), I will be required to sign an additional contract which purports to disclaim any liability for personal injuries arising from defective workmanship.
Does anyone see a problem with that? Perhaps I was asleep the day they covered that in law school, but I tend to think it's more likely that Bill Gates' attorneys just figure the rest of us are too stupid to know the difference.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh amelia... you are trying to apply logic, reason, and a bit of old-fashioned (sadly) common sense to a company that is full of hubris and greed... and that just is a waste of time.

Trust me... it's a waste of time. Protest by not using it.

R


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Install ALL Critical Updates From Microsoft.~!! The only one I Don't Update is my Windows Media Player Version 11 sucks big time. and I tried it 2 different times but had to back down to version 10. That is the ONLY thing I don't Update when it comes to Microsoft. I ever so often go to MS web site do a Update and see what Driver, and Software Updates are available.
Critical Updates are JUST THAT Critical For Windows and keeping it running correctly and keeping bad things from getting on your machine.
I just keep my Auto Updates On at all times and I don't worry about missing the updates. And after running Windows now for more then 10 years I have yet to have a bad running machine on a count of anything from Microsoft or Microsoft's Fault. Not one thing.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

amelia said:


> I will be required to sign an additional contract which purports to disclaim any liability for personal injuries arising from defective workmanship.
> Does anyone see a problem with that? Perhaps I was asleep the day they covered that in law school, but I tend to think it's more likely that Bill Gates' attorneys just figure the rest of us are too stupid to know the difference.


Same issue, You either sign and get the work done or you go elsewhere. Right or wrong its your choices.


----------



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

How do you know whether an update is "critical"?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

MS will tell ya


----------



## kgchis (Jan 4, 2006)

amelia said:


> How do you know whether an update is "critical"?



If it is coming throught he automatic updates, it should be a critical update that relates to a security issue with your computer. The only time automatic updates should push an update is if it fixes a security problem. At least this is Microsoft policy until they decide to break it.

As far as the new "contract" microsoft wants you to sign, you pretty much have to or assume a lot of risk. If you don't agree, then microsoft reserves the right not to install updates on your OS. This will leave security holes on your machine unpatched and thus make you more vulnerable to all kinds of nasty Internet vermin. So it is a take it or leave it deal, but if you leave it, you greatly increase your own risk.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

amelia said:


> How do you know whether an update is "critical"?


 Because that is the only updates (Critical ones) that are automatically sent to your computer from MS. The ones that are critical for your computers security.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

I have Windows XP and came here today expecting to start a thread in order to ASK a very similar question. Fortunately I searched a few of the topic titles first and noticed this thread.

I'm not overly concerned with information being sent to Microsoft, but I am very concerned with anything that Microsoft might install onto my computer without my knowledge. I do NOT want any 3rd party garbage getting onto my machine via Microsoft. Highly doubt that would happen, but you never know.

So, my question, "Is there any real danger of Microsoft installing any 3rd party programs when I update the Windows Genuine Advantage Notification package?"


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KCM said:


> So, my question, "Is there any real danger of Microsoft installing any 3rd party programs when I update the Windows Genuine Advantage Notification package?"


Not 3rd party software, but the WGA Notification package is bad enough. Unfortunately it's one of those things that will eventually become mandatory anyway. If you get nag screens as a result, PM me.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Not 3rd party software, but the WGA Notification package is bad enough. Unfortunately it's one of those things that will eventually become mandatory anyway. If you get nag screens as a result, PM me.


I have relented to the inevitable and installed the WGA update. I hope it doesn't become a problem.


----------



## kgchis (Jan 4, 2006)

You don't have to worry about 3rd party stuff, but Microsoft does do some unsavory things like they purchased a spyware company. Now the microsoft anti-spyware tool doesn't detect microsoft spyware. Pretty crappy of them.

So I find myself using 3rd party tools just to keep the microsoft crap off my computer. 

As far as the auto updates, the only thing microsoft pushes automatically to you computer is in response to a security issue that has been discovered. So it is important you apply those updates ASAP especially if you have DSL. So it is important to enable the auto-update feature.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

3rd party programs are programs you install. It MS is installing it then its not 3rd party.
Any software you use, printer drivers, camera drivers would be 3rd party software.


----------

